# Frequenzumrichter welcher Bremswiderstand (Windhundrennbahn)



## dawolf (3 September 2013)

Hallo
Bin beim Verein für Windhunde (wwrv.at) und habe da eine ganz spezielle Frage.
Die Anforderung ist hier eine ganz eigene, für ca 40sec wird an einem Seil ein künstlicher "Hase" gezogen und dann in ~3sec gebremst. Das ganze Endlos.
Letztes Jahr war die alte Anlage defekt und wurde eine neue mit einem Frequenzumrichter installiert. Der alte Bremswiderstand wurde da weitergenutzt.
Der ist aber vor ein paar Monaten abgeraucht, unwissend, da im Verein sich keiner wirklich auskennt, wurde ein neuer eingebaut.
Natürlich zu schwach dimensionert (100Ohm 150W) und ist am WE abgeraucht.
Jetzt hab ich mich mal versucht schlau zumachen und eben das herrausgefunden.

ABB ACS550-0108A8 schonmal eine Tabelle, bin ich bei 100Ohm 750Watt richtig oder bei dieser speziellen Anwendung doch größer?




bb


----------



## zako (4 September 2013)

Hallo,

mit der Angabe 150W oder 750W kann ich hier nichts anfangen. Wenn das heißen soll, dass der andere die fünffache thermische Kapazität hat, dann wird es nach Deinen Schilderungen sicherlich reichen (der alte hat ja auch eine Zeit lang funktioniert).

Eigentlich musst Du hier auch über die Bremsenergie rechnen.
Annahme der Umrichter hat eine maximale Zwischenkreisspannung von 840V und der Widerstand von 100 Ohm ist klein genug, dann komme ich auf eine maximale Bremsleistung von P = U²/R = 7056W. 
Wenn Du nun 3 Sekunden bremst (mit konstanter Verzögerung), dann hast Du eine Bremsenergie von 0,5 * P * t = 10584 Ws, die der Widerstand  alle 40 Sekunden vertragen muss. (Feldschwächung / also zeitweilige Konstantleistungsbremsung schließe ich mal aus).


Bremswiderstände gibt es z.B hier - die können so einen Zyklus auch rechnen (mit thermischer Zeitkonstante etc. ...):
http://www.bremsenergie.de/de/


Grüße
  Zako


----------



## zako (7 September 2013)

NACHTRAG.: Wenn die Leistungsangabe die Dauerbremsleistung ist, dann ist das okay (findet man durchaus auf dem Typenschild von Bremswiderständen). Also die Bremsenergie geteilt durch die Periodendauer ergibt hier 10584 Ws / 43s = 246 W. 
Das würde auch erklären, dass der 150W Widerstand zu klein ist .


----------



## dawolf (8 September 2013)

Danke für die Antworten, habe daraus und einiges an Einlesen in die Materie mich an einen theoretischen Wert von 240W gearbeitet. Da aber der Zyklus zwischen 20 und 60sec schwanken kann bin ich dann bei ~500W angekommen. Denke damit ist genug Spielraum, da das ganze im freien und das ganze Jahr betrieben wird.

bb


----------

